# Cyber-bulling....



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

Here is the story:

Someone is posting horrible allegations (untrue ones) about a family on a social media site. They are also posting the criminal records of my family members (some in other states), and posting addresses, names, pictures of my vehicle, and pictures of my family. I got a protective restraining order, but as they said on their site "spelled my name wrong, guess it's null and void so I'll post all night". They're job (in the criminal justice system) gives them access to my records and everyone elses records (although i cannot prove that is how they are getting the info). WHAT CAN I DO? I am worried that someone will take her false allegations against me seriously, and since pictures of my car, family, address and names are posted on there serious damage can occur.

Also--I know in some states you can look online about court cases...is there any way in MA I can look that info up?? If so, where??

Also, i know in some state you can look up court case information, is that possible in MASS??? If so, where can I go?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Wait, are YOU the guy with the whore sister and the uncle arrested for meth production? :teeth_smile:


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Unregistered said:


> Here is the story:


And that's exactly what it is. Go troll another website.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

If you can PROVE her postings are untrue, sue her for libel. Print out everything you see. Just make sure you explain how it defamed you character.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Call your local police. They will handle it. This is not MassCopsPD it is MassCops.com, a boisterous forum for law enforcement and some enthusiasts, wannabe's and at times even whackers. Good day.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Eagle13 said:


> Call your local police. They will handle it. This is not MassCopsPD it is MassCops.com, a boisterous forum for law enforcement and some enthusiasts, wannabe's and at times even whackers. Good day.


That about says it all. Thank you. Thread closed.


----------

